# AMT Diamond Reo Tractor reissue



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Announced on the Round 2 website, due out in November. I built this one as a kid and it was pretty nice. If trends hold true, the price will be quite reasonable and will include vintage box art etc.

http://www.round2models.com/models/amt/diamond-reo

I'd like to see Round 2 continue releasing these oldies especially the Kenworth and Peterbilt conventionals.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

..lol...Nice, But I'll take the First addition think you,..lol,..Not that this isn't a good kit, I'm sire it is, I have just AWAY TO MAY SEMI kits that make this one kind of sad really, But any Re-Issue is good I guess.....The First addition of this kit is still worth quit a bit still, IF YOU HAVE ONE, hang on to it, This Re-Issue will make it even worth more....





*Ian*


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah, I've got an older issue myself. Not sure what vintage but it has the original box art. It is still sealed though and it would be kind of a shame to open it. If I can get the new issue for about $26.00 (what my LHS usually sells them for) I'll be more likely to build one again. So far, I've kept up with the recent reissues and at this price, why not?


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey rondo, you know you seem to be ONE of the only guys out here besides my self that even mess around with semi builds at all really, Maybe we should set down and compare some notes sometimes my friend, like for one thing With older kits you might have as well as some of the newer kits as well we both may have in are stock pile to compare, The last Semi build anyone did out here was the Moebius Lonestar that Jaws62666 did a while back and did a good job on as well, but it's been a while for anyone else.

I mean I have over 150 Deferent semi and larger truck kits in my stash my self and I'm just now trying to decide which one I will start on next, I did a tanker build for some one Not to long ago as well a Custom Forestry Troop carrier for someone as well, But its been a while for anything new my self, So When I finish this other build maybe we can do a Semi Truck build off between you and my me as well as anyone else that might wont to build along with us, YOU KNOW, It is worth looking in to really, I'm sure you are in to something like that....Anyway Let me know, I have much you may wont to see, after all we can always compare notes on the subject.



*
Ian*


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Sounds cool Ian! I don't have near that many...maybe 30 kits but they are interesting subjects to build. Dreadnaught is building a Lonestar up in the Moebius forum now. 

Last truck I worked on was a Chevy Titan 90. I was going to cut it down to a daycab and replace the 8V-71 with a 16V-71 Detroit from the Payhauler kit. I did some detailing on the engine parts and went to make molds for casting them. I was at the end of a bucket of mold rubber and apparently a little short on the catalyst part because the rubber really never set up. Many of the parts are encased in something like used bubble gum. Some bottom end parts in the 16V are bigger too so it didn't want to drop in like I hoped. Maybe that will be my next victim...err project.

I would like a peak into your stash too. :wave:


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

30 is A HECK OF A LOT MAN when it come to Big Rigs that is,....lol,.... ITS JUST NOT 150,..lol.....
But I have some kits you will DEFINALY LIKE dude,..some leave 6 kits as well, all of them are New for the most part But I have some REAL RARE KITS as well, not only are they worth a lot of Cash, but THERE JUST REAL COOL KITS man,..lol.. and would make Nice builds as well, And one or two of them I HAVE are doubles, So I might conceder a trade even,..WHO KNOWS...But I will show them to you anyway...

And one of the last Truck builds I did as well was the Titan 90,..lol..that's funny, But nice kit as well ,... And I built a Fruehauf Flat bed trailer for it and did some other things as well to the hole build in the end,...I bet your would be cool DROPED,....I thought about it, THATS FOR SURE,...lol

I don't have the Completed pictures of it But I have some of the build in progress if you wont to see them, HERE THEY ARE........


*
Ian*


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks good Ian. I like where you were going with the graphics. Wish you had photos of the end result.

One thing that keeps me from actually building these kits is the size and delicate nature. I don't know where I'd put even a few of them. So till I figger that out they'll be safe in the box.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Hay Rondo, did you see the picks over on my Lazy Barn Door Post of the Semi kits ?,..lol...I wont be leaving them up there long like I said, so go have a quick look if you like, There coming down tonight....Just some of the kits is all there, Most of them are staked behind the others is all..
Cant see them that way I KNOW, ......Well, read the post it explains it all man...lol....Catch you later tonight on any questions, will be out all day again today is all.






*Ian*


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Rondo said:


> Looks good Ian. I like where you were going with the graphics. Wish you had photos of the end result.
> 
> One thing that keeps me from actually building these kits is the size and delicate nature. I don't know where I'd put even a few of them. So till I bigger that out they'll be safe in the box.




Yeah I understand on the size problem dude, The leave 6 kits are OFF THE FREEKEN HOOK,..lol 

I mean Everything moves on those, All the front steering peace's alone are a nightmare, The only thing I have any real trouble with is the Wheels assemblies really, I mean there are just SO MANY PART ON THEM to do real easy really, the frames go together rather nicely I think, Depending on Who makes the kits that is, as well as some of the exhaust peace's are a little trickily, Other then that, It just takes some time is all, The paint is a NO brainier really, There are SO MANY WAY to paint one of these semis, You will NEVER RUN OUT OF IDEAS.

I have Many sets of Custom decals I order from deferent places now for these build as well, I can do a layout on them for you if you like so you can get some kind of idea what I might have, In case you need copies, JUST LET ME KNOW, There are A LOT OF THOSE so it will take a bit to get them all in one place for a shot if so, But I can make Custom decals as well for you, AND HAVE many times as well for others, there are some great way of doing that with some good software now....Let me know on that to , I can make you custom Door Decals for your own MADE UP trucking company as well as Lots of other stuff like Diamond plate, Carbon fiber, and Custom Mural decals to do the doors of the cabs and trailer....I put them on to Really nice Waterslide decals as well, (CLEAR OF WHITE BACKING)..Just cant print CLEAN Gold is all...but there are a LOT MORE Challenges to building one of these verses One of these Smaller kits...No doubt about it man.




_*Ian*_


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*I need a 1:24 or 1:25 scale CATERPILLAR KIT,* like the D8 kit, Or something close that that, the only ones I have ever seen are the AMT kits, IF you see one (ANYONE), let me know, I Will buy it, NO DOUBT ABOUT IT, I wont to do a Lowboy trailer build with it, I already have the Lowboy and a nice tractor kit to pull it with set out.



*Ian*


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks like they're going to have to reissue this one if I am ever to have it again. Sheesh.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250867585748&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Of course I crapped up my first one as a youngster with a couple of bad paint jobs. Don't know where all these old kits went as they had to be really destroyed before I trashed any kit. Ian might be interested to know that a built Cat D8 (pretty nice build really) went with all the rest.....somewhere. I shudder to think.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

So that *AMT 1:25 scale White Freightliner DaulDrive Cabover* shown there above, is the only thing that is even close to that kit really, AND I HAVE THREE OF THEM in my stash as well, But I have never seen that 
*AMT white Consolidated *before my self, I try and catch most everything I can from these kinds of kits around the net out there my self now, AND WATCH ALL THE TIME as well, and I find them here and there when I do, But this is what we are up agents when we do see them man, I mean $125.000 bucks is a good chunk of cash to pay for it I should think, THATS FOR SURE, But if it was Really something I was looking for, I would conceder it., Maybe I will go get the Re-Pop as well.

So you have No idea where that *Cat D8* is then I take it, ?, To bad really I WONT THAT BIG TIME, Man there getting HARDER AND HARDER to find out there now it seems, I have a bid in for two of them right now, But I won't go above $75 bucks on them my self, The build just ISN'T THAT IMPOTENT, wasn't even easy finding a lowboy to haul it with really NOT THE ONE I REALLY NEED, But I have two of them as well now to pick from for the build shown here 
The* revell Heavy Duty Trailer *and the *AMT Heavy equipment hauler *as well, As far as the Tractor to pull them with goes, I will more then likely use ONE OF THESE, 

The *MACK R685ST*, even know there $100 a pop as well or better...........But the build is worth it IF I EVER FIND THE CAT that is,...lol, The *AMT Double Hauler* is A bonus kit really, And Once again IT'S RARE and not cheep as well, I give that about $150 as well before I would part with it anyway, the other two are Around $100 as well.







*Ian*


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Sounds like a great set up for the dozer. I've thought about the same rig but not sure on the tractor myself. I have that same Mack and the AMT trailer and the Mack would be appropriate but I might go with a really dressed up Kenworth or Pete conventional.

Doesn't seem that long ago that the dozer was re-released. Evidently they didn't make enough of them. I believe the White SD tractor was done a few years ago in a plainer box but was kind of pricy even in the LHS at the time.

Only bad memory I have of the Cat was the peel and stick thing for the grill. Kind of like clear packing tape with black dots. Not great. The last reissue had bigger dots (holes) and fewer of them which IIRC was not accurate. Someone was selling a decal on ebay to do the grill. Good chance you could custom make your own. 

Overall it's a super kit and if you had the references you could add detail till it's incredible. It's about time they do another run of them.


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

A nice kit to do would be to take that R685ST and if you can get your hands on an ERTl Rubber Duck from the movie Convoy, kit bash the 2 to make a more accuate Rubber Duck. I was gonna do that when I still had all my truck kits.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

That would be a good conversion. I didn't realize how "wrong" the original movie kit was. I had C.W. McCall's album back in the day but never saw the movie.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah---- 10-4, ...."BRAKER",...This Here is the DUCK,..Yeah I just saw, Seven Long Haired Friends Of Jesus, In a Short Cruse Micro Bus as well bring up the Rear on me,...lol...lol...lol, 

Hell,... They even had a Bear In the Air after me.....lol...lol...lol....."COME ON"..


Yeah 10-4 Good Buddy, And How about that North, East, South, West Bounder,.. "YOU GOT A COPY" Come-On,...lol






*Ian*


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

....lol..I guess NO ONE remembers the song then do they,....lol...."WELL I DO"..lol




*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

I remember it.......C.W. McCall sang it.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Let's just say it's been a loooooong time since I've heard it. 

"It was the dark of the moon on the 6th of June...."

That's about all I remember....and that's probably wrong. lol


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

those friends of Jaysus were in a "Chartreuse microbus" - not short cruse, short fuse, sharp used, shark shoes, Cher Used... etc. 

it's a reference to that almost neon, bright greenish yellow colour that a lot of VW Kombis were painted back in the day.

my 3 year old loves this song! we've been playing the 45 on my old record player constantly for a month now.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

"Chartreuse microbus" , AHHH, I got it man,....lol...lol...lol, You know that song is going to effect his young mind for YEARS TO COME MAN,....lol... 
And just don't let Em get a hold of any of your old *Frank Zappa* Records.....lol...lol...COULD BE BAD.





*Ian*


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

Ian Anderson said:


> "Chartreuse microbus" , AHHH, I got it man,....lol...lol...lol, You know that song is going to effect his young mind for YEARS TO COME MAN,....lol...
> And just don't let Em get a hold of any of your old *Frank Zappa* Records.....lol...lol...COULD BE BAD.
> *Ian*


Nope, no Zappa for him - for some reason he only likes my trucking song collection (30-40 albums from Dave Dudley to Red Sovine) and twangy old timey style country & western music (try Wayne the Train Hancock's 



 to hear his current favourite).

The weird thing neither my wife nor I listen to country muzak at all - (except for my having collected those trucking albums to remind me of days gone by) She's a rocker, and I grew up on grunge and the grateful dead, but my little guy seems to be Nashville bound. Oh well, it's still way better than Justin Bieber! :wave:


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I wish the little guy LOTS OF LUCK my friend, because if he gets over there in that nick of the woods THESE DAYS, HE WILL HAVE HIS WORK CUT OUT FOR HIM...lol...
Its worse then Hollywood now I'm sure..lol..lol......

And Yep, sound like this guy was an old *Hank Williams* fan at one point, NO DOUBT ABOUT IT,....I'm sure if Hank was still alive, He would take him on the road with him singing like that, as a back up singer,...lol...lol...

And Thinks for the post dude, Now I will need a Heavy Dose of some *Gary Moore *for about 8 Hours to wash that sound _OUT OF MY HEAD_ or at lest an hour or two of some *Zappa*.....lol....lol....lol





*Ian*


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Another reissue, this one from Italeri. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Italeri...217?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae1f19791

I like the older Freightliners. A Classic XL would be sweet. Can't really get into the current styling.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/ita/ita553859.htm

"WHATS UP RONDO",....lol...And I think I can save at lest someone AT LEST A FEW BUCK here on this kit , ....Man You have no idea how many hours I spend on some of these sites just Searching 
All the new spots on some of these Semi kits here dude, let alone all the other kinds of kits, I mean I need my head examined sometimes just for all the time WASTED on this effort, and Just to keep in touch on What's new and what not for my trouble, as well as cost of all them, so when I see them Someplace else, Or on the street I know when I'm getting a good deal is all,....There are SO MANY I still need to collect But I have my far share of them BELIEVE THAT...lol, but this is a nice one as well dude, No doubt...





*Ian*


----------

